# WPA's



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Vehicles are not permitted to drive on wpa's (waterfowl production areas). I saw somebody in a white subaru, parked next to a slough, in the middle of a wpa. People need to use common sense and take the time to read the little green signs which all explicitly state,"NO VEHICLES". Also steel shot is required while hunting on wpa's. On a final note, it seems every year I see something completely ridiculous. yesterday while in transit to a hunting spot, I saw a young kid from minnesota hunting 20 feet off a major 2 lane highway. Too make things worse, the driver side door was wide open and he was on posted land, which I'm betting he didn't have permission to hunt!! When it comes down to it, a bird really isn't worth a run in with the local game warden.


----------

